# "Paws Up Radio" and "FurCast"



## Reckless (Oct 7, 2013)

While browsing the Apple App Store I ran across these two apps, seeming based off the furry fandom. I had never heard of them nor did I download them but I was curious if anyone knew anything about them? Are they worth the download (they're free, so why not?) and did I stumble across something interesting and worth-while here, or just more poorly designed apps? Let me know if you know anyone involved with these apps, or have personal experience or know of someone whose used them and what everybody's thought of em.

SIDE NOTE: I plan on downloading them tomorrow when I have time to check them out, so I'll be back with am update to let you know what i think of em.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nope, never heard of it. But thanks for bringing it to attention, I will check it out.


----------



## Reckless (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys just an update on what I've found. Apparently both apps are published by the same group. Paws Up Radio just seems to be a consistently playing stream of selected music. Whether or not it's supposed to be "furry-themed" or "furry-relatable" music, I can't tell. That kind of radio isn't really my thing though so I looked more into FurCast. It just seems to be an app where you can catch live broadcasts on Furries and LBGT and stuff. Could be kind of interesting so I'll eke the app for a while and see if I can catch one. There's a schedule, seems to be 8pm EST Fridays and Saturdays I think. The app will send you notifications when the broadcast starts. If it sounds interesting then you should download it! I know it's on the Apple App Store but I'm not sure about Android. Also, general info, topics, schedules, etc can be found directly in the app. There's also an extension to Paws Up Radio off of FurCast if you want to use it that way. Well that's my report on what I found, sorry to rant. Go check it out and post your thoughts here!


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 7, 2013)

Furcast is a podcast run by furries and their topics revolve around the fandom. They have news articles that they discuss and they answer emails sent in by listeners. Every now and then they will also interview a popular community member.

It's an excellent podcast and I would recommend giving it a chance. I've been an avid listener for a few years.

Link to their site: http://furcast.fm/ They go live every saturday. Times are up in the top right corner of the site.

Friday nights are for Friday Night Tech which is a music podcast done by one member of furcast, but he usually brings in a guest every week.


----------



## Reckless (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah, what she said ^^ haha thanks for the help Vukasin I'll definitely give it a shot and let you know what I think.


----------

